# Reasons You're a Member of the WDF



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Why did you join the Working Dog Forum


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

I joined because it was the only board I have found that was filled with so many different disciplines, breeds, and opinions and somehow it all works... well er mostly :-D.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Initially, I joined to learn stuff. Failing that, I hung around to watch the circus.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

fix the poll !

you forgot the "ALL OF THE ABOVE" 

cant vote now


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> fix the poll !
> 
> you forgot the "ALL OF THE ABOVE"
> 
> cant vote now


You could check more than 1 box Alice


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Ashley Campbell said:


> You could check more than 1 box Alice



done !


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I have been waiting for the Butch/Thomas to show up here...
Happy belated birthday Thomas..
I actually voted: 1,2, and 3.

I have been on boards since I got the internet, I like to type, and like to debate, and like to learn, and help where I can.

I was never a sport guy, until I joined this board..And am glad I did join it. There is a great wealth of info on here.

I was hopeful that PP would be taken seriously on this board, but it is NOT, for the most part..through PM sure, but openly....not so much...

there are many topics I would like to bring up in the area of training of dogs for real world applications, PP and PSD but I also realize those are not really welcomed by the majority here..PSD type training, is seemingly only respected on here, by actual Police k9 handlers/trainers, and PP is basically discounted or ridiculed...

Other than that, I guess I enjoy the entertainment, the occasional conflict, and the great info on sport related things, like FST tracking, and precision OB.

If I felt comfortable I would love to talk and learn more about PSD type training...but most people on here would most likely freak out about talking about cracking a dog between the eyes with a stick...or how to train a dog to want to kill a passive person....

I do really like this particular post and Alice's and Georgia's recent posts because it gives me a chance to learn more about the people on here, outside of training BS...


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

I was asked to join by admin when he started this board, 3 days later I was a mod...Mike fooled me:-\"

so, to be honest it was 1 and 2, and I kinda want to minimize 3 :roll:
When I joined I was home most of my days (college), now life is a bit busier (we have about 8 dogs more, more litters, work, 2 kids under 2 yo) and I at this time don't always have time (or are in the mood for) the board.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Initially, I joined to learn stuff. Failing that, I hung around to watch the circus.



Ditto


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Invited by Connie and the net fell. :-D :wink:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Training info and networking. I want to be the best vet possible, especially as a resource to working/performance dog folks, so exposure to as many things as possible is really helpful.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The God damn board was a month old and tanking. I was invited to draw people here, and have been used many times to weed out the weak and worthless. 

It has been fun to see how the board evolved over the years, and of course Thomas, it is always fun to see how bitter you are towards Butch, I remember telling you and Jason that the guy was a crook, but of course....... HA HA TOLD YOU SO ! ! ! ! !

Anymore I stay on to make fun of the PP retards. I used to be all about promoting Mondio, but had 8000000000000000 pms from people that would have liked to do it, but didn't have anyone to hold their hand and allow them to follow them around like unwanted step children. 

That was when I quit that, read the rules, get some other people to help, and go and train. What is the worst that can happen ? 6 0's for 117 point loss at the Nationals ? LOL I still had a great time, liked the trial set up, and got to spend time with my friends Drake and Kevin at Manhattan beach watching volleyball players and eating breakfast.

I still want to see more people do Mondio, I still want to see more people quit putting their stupid ego into a dog and getting butthurt when the dog is just a dog, but oh well.

THis board used to have some really good fights on it about all kinds of things and was a lot of fun. Now it is really boring, and over moderated for no real reason. I know, I know, it is such a hard job, but you guys made it that way by listening to every whining piece of shit out there. Tell them to shove it up their ass, or ignore them. 

One day it will be fun again, but it sorta cycles and now it is on a dull cycle. Just have to wait and see.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> It has been fun to see how the board evolved over the years, and of course Thomas, it is always fun to see how bitter you are towards Butch, I remember telling you and Jason that the guy was a crook, but of course....... HA HA TOLD YOU SO ! ! ! ! !.


Jeff,

You didn't tell me anything about Butch I didn't already know.
It was kind of amusing after Jason was pulled out of the crowd and certified on the spot to decoy a K9 Pro Sports trial while he was at Lackland. He was all anxious to start a K9 Pro Sports club when Butch certified him as a "top level/National decoy LOL
I wanted no part of it and I guess Jason was decertified when there was no club or trials to be had? LMAO
Ah the good old days


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Basically I joined because you cant read the threads unless your a member. Other than that theres some cool people on here and there is knowedge to be gained if you look for it.
The circus thing is just the icing on the cake.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

If I remember right one of the reasons this forum was started was a little heated discussion about fight drive on another website . 

I was one of the posters over there that people came here to get away from . 

I think I found out about it and imagine my suprise when I get contacted by Mike who asked if I would like to be a moderator on this website . I was flattered but no way could I do their jobs especially as professionally as they do it . I would probably have become the boards first banned moderator . 

This turned into the best website for working dogs that I know of . So far it has stayed away from the " Your fur baby is so cute " stuff or handling questions like dogs eating their own crap . 

It can get pretty stupid at times and I wonder what the hell I'm doing getting involved some of the discussions . But even in those sometimes it has given me something new to think about in regards to dog training and behavior along with learning about other things dogs do from herding , PPD , hunting , PSD , sports , service dogs , and SAR . 

Plus I've got to meet some cool people along the way because of it .


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: So far it has stayed away from the " Your fur baby is so cute " stuff or handling questions like dogs eating their own crap . 

You are welcome. It is a small sacrifice I give. =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh that's another reason I stayed...I don't have to read about "my fur baby" garbage...

Dogs are not babies with fur, they're f-ing dogs and though sometimes I wish I could boot my kids out the door and ignore them...that's a right I reserve to do to my dogs when they annoy me.
Who knows, maybe someday, I'll have something useful to contribute other than being the class clown.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Probably not very likely. 45 children and yet another on the way, and you are what, 20 ? Good grief. 

HA HA


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Well damn, busted me out there Jeff. You can think I'm 20 for as many years as you'd like though, I'll hardly complain. 

45 kids would be quite a feat for a 20 year old. I could have my own reality TV show. But lets face it, you're just jealous that I've gotten laid and have proof and you're the 40 year old virgin


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: But lets face it, you're just jealous that I've gotten laid and have proof and you're the 40 year old virgin 

That was a shot ? Need to go try that on someone with some sort of insecurity. Lame. HA HA


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> *Basically I joined because you cant read the threads unless your a member*. Other than that theres some cool people on here and there is knowedge to be gained if you look for it.
> The circus thing is just the icing on the cake.


Same here. People were sending me links that they were talking about my dog, so I joined.
Also for the social contact and sharing training tips.
There are really cool people around here. At first I couldn't get it why there were so any fights but I got used to it


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I like this board because there is no bullshit. If someone tries to post BS then they're called on it. I'm on a couple other boards but I rank this one tops. The training info here is first class. Of course there are arguments when trainers at the top of their game have different views or styles, that's the nature of the beast.

I've met Mike personally and he worked one of my young dogs. I had interacted with him on line prior to that meeting and I really like his approach to training. When I learned that he started this board I had to sign up. I'm glad I did.

Jeff O. is a neccessary evil....much like nostril hair.=D> I can't recall the last time I 100% disagreed with him on any issue. (yes I can, 5 years ago on the L******G site), He tells it like it is, and that's how I like it. His rudeness is akin to that one wild hair snaking out of your nose.:mrgreen:

If it starts getting fluffy around here I'm gone.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I was invited by someone I respected and still respect


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> I was asked to join by admin when he started this board, 3 days later I was a mod...Mike fooled me:-\"
> 
> so, to be honest it was 1 and 2, and I kinda want to minimize 3 :roll:
> When I joined I was home most of my days (college), now life is a bit busier (we have about 8 dogs more, more litters, work, 2 kids under 2 yo) and I at this time don't always have time (or are in the mood for) the board.


LOL poor Selena, bet ya never do that again JK


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Joined for multiple reasons, joined to network and meet other people with as much heart as I have for these dogs, place to buy or sell goods and dogs to real working dog people not fanciers, joined for seminars although I have been a bad boy on that because of scheduling of jobs, honestly though to share advise with people and learn from people, you are never to old to learn something new from someone new or ancient. Have met some people face to face and have made some really great new friends so thanks for the WDF, its been funny and educational as well.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I joined for the exchange of information on training, individual dogs, bloodlines, health, etc. I've made a few contacts that turned into friendships, or at least regular communication via emails/pms, but I'm really not looking for the social aspects of message boards. I have a hard enough time remembering the names of people I meet face to face every few months at a trial, to try to remember each of the 4000 people that visit this site. Not interested in the circus, I get enough of that off line, I don't need to seek it out online to. I guess I don't understand the concept of being an asshole to people just because you can, or finding that type of behavior amusing. When that seems to be all the board is about, I take a break for awhile. There is some good information and discussions here, if you can wade through the crap to find them. I do think it's one of the better boards out there when it comes to educational potential.


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Basically I joined because you cant read the threads unless your a member. Other than that theres some cool people on here and there is knowedge to be gained if you look for it.
> The circus thing is just the icing on the cake.


Amen.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

When it comes to WDF I certainly get a lot more than I give. I appreciate that the forum manages to retain some experienced people willing to share their knowledge and speak the truth as they see it.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Well, you used to could read it without joining, then after the lock down I had to join. I have a prey/fight dog that I needed to get a better understanding of. No better place than here with the collective knowledge and experience here. I've learned a lot and been able to figure out where I need to go with my dog and what not do with the next one if I run into her type again.

T


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: 
Jeff O. is a neccessary evil....much like nostril hair

I would put you in the taint hair category then. HA HA

Quote: I can't recall the last time I 100% disagreed with him on any issue. (yes I can, 5 years ago on the L******G site),

What was the topic ? You were on the whatever site ? I swear, this early onset alzheimers is killing me.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I joined to share training tips, if I felt I new about a particular subject. I also find the different perspectives very interesting. I like to read about the different sports. The circus part is enjoyable. For the life of me, I can't understand how adults can get so upset over the "typed" word, and dammit, sometimes it's just good for a laugh.

DFrost


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So, you are saying that you have never been mad at the typed word ? LOL


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So, you are saying that you have never been mad at the typed word ? LOL


exactly. The "typer" might piss me off, but the words sure don't.

DFrost


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

I joined also to read the threads and gain information. Wish I had more to contribute. 
I like how there's different breeds and all types of work here. 

its also fun to watch the pissing contests that go on here.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

I joined to learn about training from as many different aspect, then I got addicted to the drama. I check at least three times a day and find it sad how incredibly excited I get about the possible drama I am about to read when I see a thread with Jeff O.\\/ Keep going fella! I also enjoy having people to ask questions as well as the people who have no clue and make me feel good about my intelligence when they start posting all the theories they have learned in their two month career of dog training. Oh and can't forget about all the good humor and I aint talkin ice cream!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I lurked for a wile before I posted but couldn't contain myself not sure Jeff prolly coxed me out.
I wish I could explain what I know and think but a key board ain't my forty. 
I like when the occasional self proclaimed"dog man" pops in I wish more of the would show up to play with. 
I wish David Feliciano or what ever his name is would be allowed to play here he can stir the pot with the best of them and funny as hell and he knows shit about dog training.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

joined to share what I have learned over the years, and to learn a lot more- met a lot of great people through this forum- and of course some who maybe aren't as great as they think - but have enjoyed it all, hope it continues-all of it. You know this is a great forum, because the few times it has had to go down-members are scrambling on other boards and PM's to try to find out what happened and when it is going to go back up=D>=D>. Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays!


----------



## Dominique Domogala (Nov 16, 2010)

i got a refferal to this site because there was a thread about my dog .
sow i became a member so i can read posts .

and its fun to share training and talk about dog sports .


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I joined this forum to learn about training, and all the different styles which are spoken openly about mostly. I also really enjoy reading many of the posts in the different disciplines, well except the agility and comp ob forums.

The drama is great, I love how folks are called out on BS, and thoroughly enjoy the humour and banter, it's addictive.

Plus, I love laughing at some of you Americans, oh and Australians too :grin:.

Back to 'Lawrence of Arabia', Merry Xmas WDF!


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I was pointed in this direction by a trainer and it quickly became my favorite board. I love that there are representations of all different breeds and disciplines. It keeps it interesting and there is tons to learn here.

The drama just makes me laugh.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

which reminds me!

we aint had us a good flamewar in a while !!!!!

whats keeping you alll :lol:


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Someone sent me the link. Although it isn't the main forum by any means, I stayed because of Daryl's posts on breeding. It was refreshing to find a breeder that was serious and didn't have his head in a hole. I was intrigued by his posts even though I didn't have a clue what he was talking about most the time as he got way farther into the scientific intricasies than I ever did as one would need a gentics lab at their disposal to make use of the info. Then I dicovered the theory of training for the first time in my life. The rest is history. I have glean a lot of good ideas and info from the confrontations here.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> which reminds me!
> 
> we aint had us a good flamewar in a while !!!!!
> 
> whats keeping you alll :lol:


ALICE!!!!!!](*,)](*,)](*,)

repeat after me: ''I will behave, I will behave... otherwise Selena won't give me my puppy"

:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> ALICE!!!!!!](*,)](*,)](*,)
> 
> repeat after me: ''I will behave, I will behave... otherwise Selena won't give me my puppy"
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen:



That's verging on Black Mail................................I like it


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> ALICE!!!!!!](*,)](*,)](*,)
> 
> repeat after me: ''I will behave, I will behave... otherwise Selena won't give me my puppy"
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen:



OMFG you dont threaten me with my girl (well soon to be made girl)

I will behave (or atleast try to ?) 

I was only joking....sorta 8-[


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> ALICE!!!!!!](*,)](*,)](*,)
> 
> repeat after me: ''I will behave, I will behave... otherwise Selena won't give me my puppy"
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen:



VERY nice, Selena..... =D>

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

O o o o


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

If the criteria was behave or get a dog, I would never have had a dog. 

Much better to ask forgiveness, than permission. I have a very liberal translation for that sometimes. : )


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

ROFLOL.

Alice knows me better by now (althans, dat mag ik hopen :mrgreen, I'm just an innocent, "not so tall" (= short, but don't liked to be called that), always behaving gall :^o


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> ROFLOL.
> 
> Alice knows me better by now (althans, dat mag ik hopen :mrgreen, I'm just an innocent, "not so tall" (= short, but don't liked to be called that), always behaving gall :^o



Yep know her better...she's just that mean :lol:

hence the I would try remark....trying does not constitute actual succeeding now does it :razz:

hows the puppy making going ? we got a bun in the oven yet ?


:lol:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

she's not in season yet...will let you know when she is.

My youngest female is at the moment, Bor sure likes the smell of that :mrgreen: @ Jeff; Drake saw Bor, I don't think he believed he was 18-ish months.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Drake, AKA wander boy, I have not seen in quite a while, as he has been traveling the earth like Cain. So, I have not seen the pup yet.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> she's not in season yet...will let you know when she is.
> 
> My youngest female is at the moment, Bor sure likes the smell of that :mrgreen: @ Jeff; Drake saw Bor, I don't think he believed he was 18-ish months.



damnnnnn, guess i'll just go back to being my patient ole self then huh :lol:

I do practice the art of patience to very very well 8-[


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I joined this board because it made me do it when I set it up. Apparently the admin has to be a member...

It's definitely interesting to see why people joined, even if I'm a few months late to the thread :lol:

Thanks for the kind words from the folks that still remember me! It's been a hectic few years (3 countries, 2 continents, and 3 cities later...), but I always do my best to keep the board alive - it couldn't have happened without a great team of moderators! And can't forget the 5000+ members that have kept the board active for over 5 years now!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I joined because I was invited by Mike when he started up the board. It was pretty exciting, right away, this forum had a ton of members and many great topics, and it pretty much never stopped. Mike really filled a niche with this forum. 

Thanks again, Mike.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

looks like there are people on here that know what they are talking about and would be a chance to learn more myself. and in my limited capacity as a trainer behaviorist i might even have an input that could help someone, even if it's just to look at their situation from a different perspective. 
only drawbacks i've seen so far is it's very clickish and wastes a lot of bandwidth on off topic comments and sarcasm from the frequent flier posters ... but that's usually the case with any list - just gotta deal with it i guess


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: only drawbacks i've seen so far is it's very clickish and wastes a lot of bandwidth on off topic comments and sarcasm from the frequent flier posters ...

That is why it works. Put up a training thread and you might get ten responses. Make fun of training and you get pages of responses.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: only drawbacks i've seen so far is it's very clickish and wastes a lot of bandwidth on off topic comments and sarcasm from the frequent flier posters ...
> 
> That is why it works. Put up a training thread and you might get ten responses. Make fun of training and you get pages of responses.


Holy crap Jeff, I thought everything you posted was serious...got to rethink training now. 

You had me feeding raw and using all your positive methods. I was waiting for my dog to release the bite for the last three days so I could pair it up with an out. I guess I'll have to read between the lines from now on. Hard to type one handed with him still on me...wish I had some equipment


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Dave Colborn said:


> You had me feeding raw and using all your positive methods. I was waiting for my dog to release the bite for the last three days so I could pair it up with an out.


Thats funny


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Dave Colborn said:


> Holy crap Jeff, I thought everything you posted was serious...got to rethink training now.
> 
> You had me feeding raw and using all your positive methods. I was waiting for my dog to release the bite for the last three days so I could pair it up with an out. I guess I'll have to read between the lines from now on. Hard to type one handed with him still on me...wish I had some equipment


:lol: You took your time to lighten up.


----------



## Lenn Heafey (Feb 12, 2011)

I joined because of the wonderful opportunity to meet and talk to different trainers and people in the dog world, I myself am I protection trainer from Canada, this forum has opened my mind to different styles of protection.


----------



## joshua thor (Jun 18, 2010)

I joined because I like dogs.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> :lol: You took your time to lighten up.



Me? I have been light hearted the whole time I have been here... I enjoy good training and learning and always have. Probably always will. It's the internet, maybe you misread something in the tone of my typing...


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Dave Colborn said:


> Me? I have been light hearted the whole time I have been here... I enjoy good training and learning and always have. Probably always will. It's the internet, maybe you misread something in the tone of my typing...


Maybe, it's the internet, and I'm Scottish....


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I know I would be pissed if I was from scottland.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I know I would be pissed if I was from scottland.


I can only guess a couple of million Scots would feel the same way.

DFrost


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I know I would be pissed if I was from scottland.


 
We generally are :smile:. Nice spellin!


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I know I would be pissed if I was from scottland.



I would be pissed if you were from Scotland too. We lose a bartender and the humorous guy to the opposing team.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I can only guess a couple of million Scots would feel the same way.
> 
> DFrost


Try five and a half!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

God, their multiplying.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: 
We generally are . Nice spellin!

I was thinking of Scott toilet paper. I wipe my ass with scottland every day.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote:
> We generally are . Nice spellin!
> 
> I was thinking of Scott toilet paper. I wipe my ass with scottland every day.


Must be american, never heard of it.....we generally like 'The Times' lol


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

i joined to think out loud n see what comes up. i hope i can contribute something about training one day. i think people are more the same here than they are different. i would like to see more hound owners on board talking about huntin n chore-dog style training n breeding, but those folks don't bother with the internet anyhows - they just happen to be the same folks that invented the breeds that you all think got started when the sports did. the insults don't offend cause yr all just inside my head anyhows.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: i would like to see more hound owners on board talking about huntin n chore-dog style training n breeding, but those folks don't bother with the internet anyhows - they just happen to be the same folks that invented the breeds that you all think got started when the sports did.

I have no idea what you are talking about. Hounds invented breeds that started when sports did ? WTF ?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Perhaps it was a misplaced reply in the wrong forum .


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

dagnabit Jeff, caint ewyoo read no how? He SAID "the insults don't offend cause yr all just inside my head anyhows."


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> dagnabit Jeff, caint ewyoo read no how? He SAID "the insults don't offend cause yr all just inside my head anyhows."


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> i joined to think out loud n see what comes up. i hope i can contribute something about training one day. i think people are more the same here than they are different. i would like to see more hound owners on board talking about huntin n chore-dog style training n breeding, but those folks don't bother with the internet anyhows - they just happen to be the same folks that invented the breeds that you all think got started when the sports did. the insults don't offend cause yr all just inside my head anyhows.


What you say?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> What you say?


He says he'd rather read about huntin n breeding dogs but it's ok, 'cos he likes insults.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> He says he'd rather read about huntin n breeding dogs but it's ok, 'cos he likes insults.


Least he didn't say enjoy watching dogs breeding


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> i joined to think out loud n see what comes up.



Yall got that far reading when i never got past the part of ^^^^^^ which ofcourse is nothing unusual for me :lol:


----------

